
New Experiment Shows the Uncertainty Principle Isn't as Uncertain as We Thought - olvy0
https://www.sciencealert.com/new-research-says-the-uncertainty-principle-might-be-slightly-more-certain
======
gus_massa
The article is very confusing, but the takeaway is:

> _So, in the end, Heisenberg 's Uncertainty Principle emerges triumphant._

